# HR24-500 (0x3B9/0x3BA) and H24-100 (0x3B0/0x3B1): Issues/Discussion



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Receivers included in this release:
*H24-100 • HR24-500*

Release Notes:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2424471

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## cdickers (Nov 26, 2004)

Since this upgrade, all three of my HR-24's take a real long time (~30-60 sec) to tune-in any of my local channels, sometimes they never do; have to try multiple times. Other channels tune in almost immediately upon switching to them. I have tried numerous reboots with no help.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21

Was watching a program via MRV and while it was playing I called up the ToDo list, when I did this the audio via TOSLINK stopped (DD5.1), it did work via HDMI to the TV. I started the report while the audio was dead but during the report it came back on so not sure how much it's going to show.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Reposted from another thread:

Report 20100423-4AB4

Found the unit non-responsive so did a RBR.
Rebooted okay. Looks like 03b9 was pushed last night around 2:30am.

Seems like the menu/list/guide functionality slows down a little more with each upgrade.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

HR24-500

I will get short audio drops when selecting guide, smart search, system setup, manage recordings, etc. Basically anything that will put the video in the small window in the upper right will cause a blip and a drop in the audio.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

H24-100 

When searching for a program, when I go to hit the right arrow TVAPPS comes up (under the search guide). 

I resorted to triple tap, and that worked, except I could not use the "select" button.

RBR right now to see if I can send a report key as I just realized the select button is not working on that menu either.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Update: RBR fixed the issue, including TVAPPS taking control of my search guide.

REPORT KEY: 20100423-1B96


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

anleva said:


> HR24-500
> 
> I will get short audio drops when selecting guide, smart search, system setup, manage recordings, etc. Basically anything that will put the video in the small window in the upper right will cause a blip and a drop in the audio.


I too have been having this along with problems with playing movies with Dolby 5.1 which have short loss of Dolby on a repeatable time interval.

Today I was replaying some recording again and had the times between them change. Still there but in different places, so these weren't due to a bad recording.

Also was playing with the guide/playlist issues and turning off Dolby and back on.

Sent this report: 20100424-379D
About 5 mins later, going into my playlist lost all sound. Exiting didn't return the sound.
Changed channels and sound returned.

Working on the guide/playlist sound glitch some more I found:
Being on a DD5.1 channel, had the glitch.
Turning off Dolby still had the glitch.
Changing to an SD channel, and the glitch went away.
Changed back to the HD channel and turned on Dolby, still no glitch.
Waited five mins or so and then going into the playlist had the glitch return.
Repeated these steps, but changed to Dolby while on the SD channel and the glitch was there when I tuned to the HD channel.
Repeated the first steps, tuned to SD then HD and then turned Dolby on. No glitch while going into the playlist.
Monitored this by pressing/exiting the playlist and at about 4 mins going into the playlist caused loss of sound. Exiting the playlist and the sound didn't return.
Before changing channels, I tried the playlist again and now "the glitch" had sound for a short moment, so it had "flipped" from a dropout to being the only time there was sound.
exiting the playlist had no sound.
Repeated this several times. only the "glitch" had sound.
Changed channels and sound returned.
Changed back to my HD channel and the next time I went into the playlist I had no sound at all. Exiting the playlist had the sound return.
Repeated this several times.
By this time I was past the 1 hour limit for reporting, so when into the menu and had no sound while I sent this report:

20100424-2C4D

Exiting this menu had the sound return and going into the playlist had the dropout glitch return.

Currently this HR24-500 has its power cord removed in an attempt to clear whatever it can.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

After having the power removed for an hour:

Powered the HR24 back up.
Checked the glitch going into the playlist, was there.
Turned off Dolby. Glitch still present.
Changed to SD channel. No glitch.
Changed back to HD channel. Glitch returned, even with Dolby off
repeated this and couldn't get glitch to go away on HD channel.
Turned Dolby back on.
Played new recording off the Smithsonian channel.
Had loss of DD5.1 @ 3 mins, 7 mins, 11 mins, 15 mins. Stopped playback and turned off HR24.
Moved over to my H21 and started same recording from the beginning. No loss of DD5.1 in the first 17 mins. Stopped play.
Turned on the HR24 and checked the playlist glitch. No glitch. Figured this would return in the next few mins, but started the test recording again from the start.
First glitch [loss of DD 5.1] came at the 5 min mark.
Pressed playlist but no glitch. repeated this several times. no glitch.
Let the recording continue to the 18 min mark. No further loss of DD 5.1.
Pressed playlist, had glitch.
Ended playback.
Sent this report: 20100424-43E2

Pressed playlist and didn't have glitch.
repeated pressing playlist [at least a dozen times in & out] and no glitch, "until" now. Now I only have sound while in the playlist. Each time I return to the NBC channel 3, there is no sound at all. :lol:
I currently only have sound while in the playlist.
Very repeatable right now.

Used previous button [took me back to the Smithsonian recording] and used it again for channel 3.
Sound has returned.
Playlist "glitch" has returned also.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

*20100424-E58, HR24-500*

I keep trying to record The Proposal on STZwHD. It keeps telling me it's in my Playlist from Starz On Demand. The problem is that it's in SD from Starz On Demand.

I deleted the On Demand version from the play list. I then went back to the the Guide and found the movie and hit Record. Again it gives me the stupid message that it's in my Playlist...again it's in SD.

I kept trying to record the HD version from the Guide and it wouldn't let me. It just keeps telling me it's in my Playlist from Starz On Demand and asking me if I want to watch it now...and only in SD.

Why can't I watch the movie in HD that I want. Why does if force me to watch the On Demand version in SD with no option to record the HD version.

Mike


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Started yesterday, power up tv, onkyo surround, hr24: no audio.. have to switch inputs and back to get audio..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR24-500
20100425-2839

Attempted to use TVApps, but they never fully loaded. After this, response to buttons like {Menu}, {List} and {Guide} was extremely sluggish, taking 4-5 seconds to respond. Menu reset restored speed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HR24-500
Report 20100425-2EF6

For the 7th week _The Pacific _off HBO's first airing has loss of DD 5.1 causing short glitches in the audio.
Start the recording and I don't use any trickplay, but simply watch the show continuously start to end.
When I hear the audio dropout/glitch [tonight's were very short], check the front panel of the Sony AVR and watch the 5.1 light blink and the text scrolling as it resets, then press play button to see the time mark.
These came at:
3 mins
7 mins
11 mins
15 mins
18 mins
22 mins
26 mins
30 mins
33 mins
37 mins
40 mins
45 mins
49 mins.

This is the 4th show I've watched with this version that has done this.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HR24-500
Report 20100427-376A

The first thing I noticed with this release was when press stop on a recording, the playlist/live TV showed much quicker than earlier releases.

This morning, this has gone away and it has returned to taking as long before. This hasn't been 20-30+ secs like some have posted, but noticeably longer than my other DVRs.
When I stopped a recording last night, the playlist showed blank for a few sec as the DECA network updated, but this wasn't a big deal.
This morning I just had a blank screen for a longer time than has been "normal" for this release.


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> *20100424-E58, HR24-500*
> 
> I keep trying to record The Proposal on STZwHD. It keeps telling me it's in my Playlist from Starz On Demand. The problem is that it's in SD from Starz On Demand.
> 
> ...


 I had the same issue, but i have an older HD DVR 20 model.. This is something they need to fix as i can't even watch SD anymore.:nono:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Retro said:


> I had the same issue, but i have an older HD DVR 20 model.. This is something they need to fix as i can't even watch SD anymore.:nono:


I hear ya. I have not problems watching SD, but when the HD version is available and it won't let me record...well, that I have a problem with.

It seems to be a problem with all the DVRs as I tested this on all three of my HR's and it's an issue on all of them.

Mike


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, I have been away from the forum for a few weeks. The HR24-500's ya'll are reporting on are production models, right?

I have been watching and waiting for this model to come out. But if these are production units, Maybe I should wait a little longer? LOL

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Just Ask said:


> Sorry, I have been away from the forum for a few weeks. The HR24-500's ya'll are reporting on are production models, right?
> 
> I have been waiting on this model to come out to come out. But if these are production units, Maybe I should wait a little longer? LOL
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


Of course they're production receivers. I can't say for sure but I'd bet my paycheck you will never see any discussion about a pre-production box in open forum. Would DirecTV even have people here with pre-production boxes? I would have to say a big NO on that one. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Silly Me:lol: Where might one find the HR24-500 for sale? Does Costco Carry them? I may go ahead and test one in the Master Bedroom and retire my last HR10-250.....Then move to main viewing area after another release or two.......


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Just Ask said:


> Silly Me:lol: Where might one find the HR24-500 for sale? Does Costco Carry them? I may go ahead and test one in the Master Bedroom and retire my last HR10-250.....Then move to main viewing area after another release or two.......


Currently there are only 4 test markets and sometime after May 15th"ish", you'll see more and more of these in the mainstream.


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

Is one of the the test markets by chance Atlanta? If not, I guess I can hang on until May or June.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21

Caller ID was working up to Sunday 4/25 but has stopped working on this STB, generated report.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Watching a recording with MRV. Recording just pauses by itself for 5-10 seconds, then continues.

Server - HR24-500 - 20100428-1ECD
Client - HR20-700 - 20100428-13CC


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I had a problem where the box wouldn't turn on. There doesn't appear to be a physical power button so I had to unplug it and plug it back in to get it to start up. I didn't try a RBR.

I had another problem where the screen was multicolored boxes instead of the right picture. The menus were okay, but the background of the menus was the multicolored stuff. It's really hard to explain what this looked like. I did a menu reboot and it fixed it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

*Diagnostic Report: 20100429-2A84, HR24-500*

The audio keeps cutting out during playback of recordings. It does not return until I use trick play. FW, RW, Replay, and 30Skip all will return audio to normal.

RW to a point before the cut out shows the audio is actually there, so it's not as if it was a recording glitch. It just periodically dissapears and trick play restores it.

I also let it run a minute or two and it doesn't seem to return on it's own. I will try to let it run and see how long will go without audio.

Mike


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Report Number - NA
Affected Directv Equipment - HR24-500

Issue - Audio drops out

Can it be Duplicated – Yes, but it just happens. Nothing prevokes this to happen.
Steps to Duplicate - Use the unig
Work Around – Press "jump back" button

Type of Sat Dish - Slimline 3 SWM/LNB ODU and 8 way splitter, see setup link
Networking - DECA connection using a 5 port Linksys EZXS55W for the Up-link to a Linksys WRT350n with an internet connection to a Ambit U10C0118.80 Cable Modem. Port forwarding has been manually set for network services on ALL Directv equipment. 
Zip Code - 78641

HR24-500
Current FW - 0x03B9 
Has RBR been done - Yes
Full Reset - Yes, this has been performed in the past
Network - Yes via Coax DECA
Network Port - Not Used
HDMI Connection - Connected to Samsung LN52A860
Resolutions - 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24, 1080p/30, 1080p/60
Component Connection - Not Used
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
Fiber Audio Connection - Connected to Bose Lifestyle 48
Digital Coax - Not Used
Phone Connection - Not Connected
RCA Audio.Video Connection 1 - Not Used
RCA Audio.Video Connection 2 - Not Used
Dolby Setting - On
Internal Temp - ~107
MRV - Yes

Notes – This is getting sooooooooooo annoying.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HR24-500
While the guide/playlist audio glitch/dropout seems to be fixed, the loss of DD5.1 is still present on my receiver.

Replayed this week's _The Pacific _and at the 6 mins mark the first dropout showed up. I didn't go any farther to see when the next one came.

Report: 20100430-4B44


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Got the H24-100 push this morning as well.

Will be testing this weekend, but so far....with HDMI connected to the Samsung HDTV here...working well.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR24-500/AM21

Was watching ch 24 and switched to ch 833 for a little but, then hit recal to go back to 24, video switched to channel but it was freezed frame with no audio. Hit play on the DVR controls and it showed it was playing, so I generated a report. Part way though the report process the video/audio came back.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

This morning when I turned on the HR24 I had a picture but no sound. I changed channel and the sound came back. I was not aware of the push upgrade but I assume I got it. Will check it when I get home.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I am having the same issues with 0x3BA on my HR24-500 which have existed since day 1:

16:9 Media Share videos display as 4:3.
Only some Media Share pictures will display (portrait displays, landscape does not).

My HR20-700, HR21-700 and H24-100 do not have these issues.

Report # 20100430-25BE


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> HR24-500
> While the guide/playlist audio glitch/dropout seems to be fixed, the loss of DD5.1 is still present on my receiver.
> 
> Replayed this week's _The Pacific _and at the 6 mins mark the first dropout showed up. I didn't go any farther to see when the next one came.
> ...


Setup a new HR24-500 with version 0x3BA 
Recorded The World is not Enough off SHO2HD starting at ! PM.
First loss of DD 5.1 was 4 mins, then the next was 9 mins, then 13 mins.
At the 14 min mark was a different "glitch" [I'm really getting to know these], so I replayed this one to see if it was from the SAT feed. It repeated.
Started this recording again from the beginning and again had them at 4 & 9 mins.
Shifted over to my H21-200 and used MRV. This recording played without any glitches/loss of DD 5.1 right up to the SAT feed glitch @ 14 mins.
H21-200 report: 20100430-310A
HR24-500 report 20100430-17FE

The HR20-700 & H21-200 have zero DD5.1 dropouts to the same Sony AV receiver that two HR24-500s do have, playing the same recording off the HR24s.
"To me" this has to be a software problem in the HR24-500.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Report ID: 20100430-2D90
Unit: H24-100

Issue:

Recordings via MRV lock up and kill audio output of H24. When I get to 48 mins into a 1 hour show when hitting 30 skip a few times the recording locks up. I can get back to live TV however I have no audio when I do. If I try to play the recording from the spot of the lockup it only plays a few seconds, no audio, and locks up again. I have to reboot the unit to get audio. 

After reboot I can pick up the recording where I left off, even backing up to 45 mins, so I know it's not the recording.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

o3ba on hr24
same audio problem as before.. remote (mx800) set to turn on tv,surround, hr24.. no audio on initial turn on.. have to switch inputs on onkyo surround system to get audio..


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

HR24-500 - 0x03BA pushed update

I have not seen any audio drop-out/glitch on the HR24-500 when I press guide/menu/info or other functions. I also have not seen the audio drop out by using trick play when playing a local recording. So far, my audio has been rock solid. Dolby 5.1 has been stable as well.

HR24-500 - stays powered on 24x7, does not get put into stand-by mode
Bose Audio Source - Turned on when being used
Samsung TV - Turned on when being used


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Report Number- 20100502-3ADF
Affected Directv Equipment - HR20-700 Server, HR24-500 Client

Issue - Audio Momentarily Drops Out

Can it be Duplicated – Yes
Steps to Duplicate - Play a show from server via MRV and use trick-play to avoid commercials.
Work Around – Use a different model type of client to watch MRV

Type of Sat Dish - Slimline 3 SWM/LNB ODU and 8 way splitter, see setup link
Power State - Toggled into stand-by mode when TV is powered off
Networking - DECA connection using a 5 port NetGear GS605 for the Up-link to a Linksys WRT350n with an internet connection to a Ambit U10C0118.80 Cable Modem. Port forwarding has been manually set for network services on ALL Directv equipment.
Zip Code - 78641

HR20-700
Current FW - 0x03D3
Has RBR been done - No
Full Reset - Never
Power State - Toggled into stand-by mode when TV is powered off
Network Port - Yes, DECA
HDMI Connection - HDMI connection to Sony KDL32XBR4
Resolutions - 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24, 1080p/60
Component Connection - Not Used
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
1080p Resolution - Enabled
Fiber Audio Connection - Not Used
Digital Coax - Not Used
Phone Connection - Not Connected
RCA Audio.Video Connection 1 - Going to VCR Input
RCA Audio.Video Connection 2 - Not Used
Dolby Setting - Off
Internal Temp - ~125
OTA - Connected
MRV - Yes

HR24-500
Current FW - 0x03BA
Has RBR been done - No
Full Reset - Yes, this has been performed in the past
Power State - Stays on 24x7, never goes into stand-by mode
Network - Yes via Coax DECA
Network Port - Not Used
HDMI Connection - Connected to Samsung LN52A860
Resolutions - 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24, 1080p/30, 1080p/60
Component Connection - Not Used
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
Fiber Audio Connection - Connected to Bose Lifestyle 48
Digital Coax - Not Used
Phone Connection - Not Connected
RCA Audio.Video Connection 1 - Not Used
RCA Audio.Video Connection 2 - Not Used
Dolby Setting - On
Internal Temp - ~107
MRV - Yes

Notes – The audio would drop out for just a second or two. It was not noticed to happen as long as it has been. When using the HR21-200 as the client and the HR20-700 as the server to MRV the same show, the audio worked perfect. When observing the problem on the HR24-500, the DD 5.1 was not lost and continued to report DD 5.1.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Report Number- 20100502-3ADF
> Affected Directv Equipment - HR20-700 Server, HR24-500 Client
> 
> Issue - Audio Momentarily Drops Out
> ...


I think you're seeing the same thing as I am, but your AVR simply doesn't show the loss of DD 5.1 for momentary loss like my Sony does. Yours may need the loss to be slightly longer before it trips, where my Sony has no dampening in the detect circuit and any loss causes it to trip.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I think you're seeing the same thing as I am, but your AVR simply doesn't show the loss of DD 5.1 for momentary loss like my Sony does. Yours may need the loss to be slightly longer before it trips, where my Sony has no dampening in the detect circuit and any loss causes it to trip.


That may be the case.

I received an update CD for my Bose system. Need 2 hours free to do the update. I should make the time to do this.


----------



## DonDeAgo (Jun 3, 2008)

I see an HR 24 for sale, not lease on Craigs list. I tried to cut and paste the ad but do not have enough posts to do so. He says he's an employee of DirecTV and they own their own equipment. Can this be on the up and up?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

DonDeAgo said:


> I see an HR 24 for sale, not lease on Craigs list. I tried to cut and paste the ad but do not have enough posts to do so. He says he's an employee of DirecTV and they own their own equipment. Can this be on the up and up?


There have been other reports of HR24s coming from Directv employees this way, so it is probably legit.


----------



## benmusic (Jul 18, 2005)

DonDeAgo said:


> I see an HR 24 for sale, not lease on Craigs list. I tried to cut and paste the ad but do not have enough posts to do so. He says he's an employee of DirecTV and they own their own equipment. Can this be on the up and up?


I also have seen them for sale/lease at solidsignal.com.

Ben Music


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

benmusic said:


> I also have seen them for sale/lease at solidsignal.com.
> 
> Ben Music


the difference between the two listings is that yours is the "sale" of a leased receiver, while the other is a sale of an owned outright receiver.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is 0x3B9 the current NR for the HR24-500? I have 1 arriving this week for my parents. Should I 02468 when I set it up to pull 0x3B9?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Is 0x3B9 the current NR for the HR24-500? I have 1 arriving this week for my parents. Should I 02468 when I set it up to pull 0x3B9?


Right now it's: 0x03BA


----------



## chillifier (Sep 8, 2009)

H24-100 Problem. Just purchased a H24-100 Receiver. Hooked it up and did initial configuration. Choose Slimline5 for Dish, Multiswitch for type, and the reciever fails to see satellites 99 and 103. I have a HR20 and an HR22 with the same settings and they see satellites 99 and 103 just fine. I have a Slimeline 5 Dish installed on my roof with 4 coax wires going down to a zinwellwb68 multiswitch. All my receivers are connected to the multiswitch. Even tried disconnecting my HR22 and put the H24 in it's place and it still fails to see Sat's 99 and 103. Couple of quick questions 1. The B-Band converter is built in to the H24 right ? 2. I don't need a SWM multiswitch for my H24 to see the missing sat's right ? Just want to make sure before I return my H24. Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You need a BBC !


----------



## chillifier (Sep 8, 2009)

Just took a BBC off my HR22 and tried it on my H24 and works great. Thanks


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

When I press the guide button, the video in the small window in the upper right hand corner freezes but the audio continues just fine. Exiting the guide does not fix the problem. Video remains frozen with audio playing fine. Only by changing channels does the video freeze go away. This problem occurs every time I press the guide button.

EDIT: It seems that the problem only occurs when watching live TV. If I'm viewing a recording and bring up the guide, the video does not freeze. A menu reset seems to have fixed the problem!


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am also seeing occasional black screens (no video & no audio) when changing channels (either by using channel up/down or by directly entering the channel numbers). Video and audio are restored by tuning to another channel and then going back.

EDIT: A menu reset seems to have fixed the problem!


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I am also seeing the periodic DD 5.1 audio drop problem. Sometimes it gets on a roll and does it once every few minutes. Other times I can watch entire shows without many issues.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

I am getting my hr24 today. I will keep my eye out for the above problems. You would have thought that they would have seen these problems when they were testing these units. But I guess not.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ktm250 said:


> I am getting my hr24 today. I will keep my eye out for the above problems. You would have thought that they would have seen these problems when they were testing these units. But I guess not.


There are a few firmware tweaks remaining, but the audio issues are not impacting all users - it depends how your audio is being presented - which specific A/V equipment, for example, is handling the audio codecs.

In addition, a number of new capabilities in the firmware continue to be release, the most recent being Whole Whole DVR service, which also can result in anomalies in the firmware until those temporary kinks are addressed.

Overall, the HR24 is a very solid unit.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I have noticed quick pixelation after trick play events with the HR24-500, FW 0x3ba. This occurs with local and MRV trickplay.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

HR24-500 & AM21:

Just got the receiver Friday and recorded three programs...all worked ok.

Set LOST for recording for last night and guide said it was set, and noticed the red light came on at 9PM....ok.

Today, checked playlist and it shows LOST recorded... 2 hr 30min!
However, the hard disk shows 100% free??

Tried to play and nothing?

What?

Guess I will tune in Saturday for the rerun..... 

-----------------------------------------------------
HR24-500
AM21 for OTA locals

Had Fox "24" set for recording from 8PM-10PM.
While watching another channel, I then tuned to FOX after the red light recording was on (after 8PM...8:02PM exactly). I got a blank screen!
This seems to be similar to what happened above with LOST...no recording although recording light on.

I stopped the recording and then was able to tune to FOX. I then started the recording with a push of the record button on the remote. Checked later and recording was ok.

Some issue with HR24 and AM21? Not getting local OTA channel thru to TV while trying to record. This does not happen every time, as I recorded three times during the day with preset records and all worked...all locals.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

Installed my HR24 last night (replaced my HR21). The first thing that I noticed was how poor the HD picture quality was. Went through all the settings in the HR24 and still had what I call a brightness haze look. I ended up playing with the setting on my TV and had to adjust the brightness down from 44 to 31, along with other settings. The picture still looks like crap compared to the HR21 I replaced. First off I can not believe that I should have to make big adjustments. This makes we wonder what Direct Tv is doing to the signals that we receive. Has anyone else seen this kind of problem. So far very less then impressed


----------



## bur1196 (Dec 4, 2006)

ktm250 said:


> Installed my HR24 last night (replaced my HR21). The first thing that I noticed was how poor the HD picture quality was. Went through all the settings in the HR24 and still had what I call a brightness haze look. I ended up playing with the setting on my TV and had to adjust the brightness down from 44 to 31, along with other settings. The picture still looks like crap compared to the HR21 I replaced. First off I can not believe that I should have to make big adjustments. This makes we wonder what Direct Tv is doing to the signals that we receive. Has anyone else seen this kind of problem. So far very less then impressed


Are you sure you are viewing in 720p or higher? It sounds like you are in 480p or lower...


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with bur1196. When I first set up my two new HR24s (esata issues notwithstanding) I was not impressed at all. Then I took a close look at the front panels and saw that they were in fact set to 480p, in spite of all the settings I made in Setup and Format. It seems that initially the setting has to be made on the front panel. Anyway, it's been fine since picture quality-wise.

Gene


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

I know what you two are talking about. When I first turned it on the front panel light was on 480. I did the setup in the menu for resolutions and set it to native and original format. The lights on the front of the box now change with the signal (there tech support person didn’t know that it does this). I also tried manually setting the resolution with the buttons on the front of the box. Still no help. The picture looks like it is out of focus, like when you look at peoples faces they look distorted.
I called D TV tech support, what a joke. I might as well be talking to a door knob. All they ever do is read there caned answers and have as much technical ability as my dog. So now I have to wait for over a week so they can send one of there so called techs out. These guys are a joke to. Any other suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"You know" if you make a change like turning native on and have all resolutions checked, that it doesn't change until you tune to another channel, right?
I've got all but 1080p checked, native on, and it changes for each channel. I'm currently watching my local NBC is in 1080i.

Also make sure you're selecting the HD local and not the SD local.
It's been a while since I looked at my SD local, but:
SD local is shown in my guide as SA3
The same channel for HD shows KCRA3


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

On a couple occasions I would change channels and get a still frame that will stick there until I change channels again. I won't get a 771 error message, the image just hangs there. I'm hoping that this is just a small glitch that a firmware update will fix.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Lost caller-id on a HR24-500 yesterday but a reboot brought it back.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "You know" if you make a change like turning native on and have all resolutions checked, that it doesn't change until you tune to another channel, right?
> I've got all but 1080p checked, native on, and it changes for each channel. I'm currently watching my local NBC is in 1080i.
> 
> Also make sure you're selecting the HD local and not the SD local.
> ...


I understand this. My box now does what yours does when it changes channels. It makes not difference what channel i'm on SD or HD (HD of course looks better then SD) I still have the problem. I spend as little time as possible on SD channels. Also my receiver is setup to not show the SD channels in the guide if there is a HD one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ktm250 said:


> I understand this. My box now does what yours does when it changes channels. It makes not difference what channel i'm on SD or HD (HD of course looks better then SD) I still have the problem. I spend as little time as possible on SD channels. Also my receiver is setup to not show the SD channels in the guide if there is a HD one.


So from your earlier post, the receiver is changing resolutions.
How are you connected to your TV? Component or HDMI?
Does your TV show what resolution it is displaying?


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> So from your earlier post, the receiver is changing resolutions.
> How are you connected to your TV? Component or HDMI?
> Does your TV show what resolution it is displaying?


Using HDMI. Yes the tv shows me the resolution. Let's remember here, everything was fine until I installed the HR24. Same cables, everything.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ktm250 said:


> Using HDMI. Yes the tv shows me the resolution. Let's remember here, everything was fine until I installed the HR24. Same cables, everything.


Those of us that have changed one receiver for a 24, have noticed we need to make a few adjustments to the TV settings [recal]. Could this be what you're seeing?


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Those of us that have changed one receiver for a 24, have noticed we need to make a few adjustments to the TV settings [recal]. Could this be what you're seeing?


My HR24 should be arriving today...how much of an adjustment?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> My HR24 should be arriving today...how much of an adjustment?


Hard to know over the net, since this is an "eye thing".


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Hard to know over the net, since this is an "eye thing".


Understood...I was just wondering if you're talking about contrast and/or black levels...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Understood...I was just wondering if you're talking about contrast and/or black levels...


My Sony actually hasn't been retweaked [lazy me] and my comment was from some of the other users/testers.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> My Sony actually hasn't been retweaked [lazy me] and my comment was from some of the other users/testers.


Understood. I can't decide whether to put it in the bedroom (secondary) or the family room. I have 2 H24's coming on Tuesday.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Having issues when changing channels from Mix channels to one of the mix "choices". Changing from Mix to one of the choices - or back to the mix channel - results in either a frozen screen or a black screen with no picture. Channeling up and down, then back to the intended channel fixes the problem. This also happens when going from a channel choice back to the Mix channel. The Mix channel will either be blacked out or have multiple frozen screens. Again - channeling back and forth, then back to the mix channel rectifies the situation. 

This happens over and over again on the French Open Mix channel and the MLB Mix channel. 

EDIT: Even bringing up the STB Menu while tuned in to a French Open channel (not ESPN or Tennis Channel but a 700 channel) results in a Frozen screen in the PIG and then back on the main screen when menu is exited. 

EDIT 2: Diagnostics Report #: 20100528-1381

--------------------------------
2 HR24-500s, Software version 0x03BA
SWiM, DECA, 3 HUGE Dishes 
Connected Home adapter plugged into D-Link DIR-825


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

Mr. Big said:


> On a couple occasion I would change channels and get a still frame that will stick there until I change channels again. I won't get a 771 error message, the image just hang there. I'm hoping that this is just a small glitch that a firmware update will fix.


I had the same issue. A reboot of the HR24 fixed the problem.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

After 72 hours installed, on and networked, not all the Cast and Crew information is available. I know this is normally a bit hit-or-miss, but on this new HR24 well known stars like Don Cheadle, Jackie Chan, Tom Hanks and Roger Moore are coming up with no information. 

Probably just need to wait longer. 

--------------------------------
2 HR24-500s, Software version 0x03BA
SWiM, DECA, 3 HUGE Dishes
Connected Home adapter plugged into D-Link DIR-825


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

I was wondering If anyone out there that has an HR24 with a samsung tv (6, 7, 8000 series or possibly others) could you do a test for me? Would please go into your Picture Options in the TV and tell me if your HDMI Black Level setting is greyed out? I am trying to figure out the problem with my HR24 PQ. This is the difference between my old receiver HR21 also my son's HR23 and new one. The HR21 and 23 have this greyed out while the HR24 does not. My understanding is that when this is greyed out the receiver is controlling the black level and when it is not greyed out you have to set it manually. This makes a big difference in the PQ. For those of you that have a PS3 make sure your RGB is set to Full, what a difference it make when playing blurays WOW


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Now that people have the HR-24 and have played with them, is their that much of a picture and sound improvement over the HR-22 percentage wise? I still don't know if it is worth it spending $160 to $190 if I don't see much of a significant improvement.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Now that people have the HR-24 and have played with them, is their that much of a picture and sound improvement over the HR-22 percentage wise? I still don't know if it is worth it spending $160 to $190 if I don't see much of a significant improvement.


It's no better or worse.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> It's no better or worse.


So they are just faster at channel changing, bigger hard drive and being smaller?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> So they are just faster at channel changing, bigger hard drive and being smaller?


Everything is faster, 500gb HD, built in DECA.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Everything is faster, 500gb HD, built in DECA.


Does it have a 500 7200 RPM hard drive and the HR-22 would only have a 5400 rpm hard drive? Also more ram and a faster processor?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Does it have a 500 7200 RPM hard drive and the HR-22 would only have a 5400 rpm hard drive? Also more ram and a faster processor?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172657


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172657


That thread was before subscribers had it I was just curious with subscribers experiences with it being faster.

I saw that the Google TV box from Logitech can control an HD DVR's guide and that box will have an Intel Atom processor and 4 gig's of ram would having that hooked up to an HR-22 make it be as fast as an HR-24?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> That thread was before subscribers had it I was just curious with subscribers experiences with it being faster.


Did you think everyone was lying? The testers are subscribers.


> I saw that the Google TV box from Logitech can control an HD DVR's guide and that box will have an Intel Atom processor and 4 gig's of ram would having that hooked up to an HR-22 make it be as fast as an HR-24?


How could a 2nd box increase speed? :nono2: You're new Google TV obsession is so premature. HR2x might not even work with it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Did you think everyone was lying? The testers are subscribers.
> 
> How could a 2nd box increase speed? :nono2: You're new Google TV obsession is so premature. HR2x might not even work with it.


They were saying all you would need is an Cable or Satellite DVR with HDMI in order for it to work. The Google TV box will be able to control a DVR's guide. They showed it controlling Tivo's guide. Like I said the box will have 4 gigs of ram.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Did you think everyone was lying? The testers are subscribers.
> How could a 2nd box increase speed? :nono2: You're new Google TV obsession is so premature. HR2x might not even work with it.





CraigerCSM said:


> They were saying all you would need is an Cable or Satellite DVR with HDMI in order for it to work. The Google TV box will be able to control a DVR's guide. They showed it controlling Tivo's guide. Like I said the box will have 4 gigs of ram.


CraigerCSM, at this point you might just need to look at the HR24 first hand.
I have one & like it, but this doesn't mean it will meet all your expectations and it doesn't look like anybody here can give you what you're asking for.
If you [or anybody] find a better solution for themselves, then go for it. The HR24 is what it is.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

After using mine for a short time, I am really surprised at the speed difference. I had a minor issue getting MRV working (not active on the account)...but, in my opinion, it was worth every penny. But, I was planning to buy another HD DVR anyway.


----------



## ataribaby (May 31, 2010)

I'm new to DIRECTV (and to this forum). 

Just got one of the HR24-500 boxes hooked up via HDMI to a new Samsung 3DTV (UN55C7000). Everything should be compatible and ready for the new DIRECTV 3D programming, but I'm not seeing the channels in the guide that I see referenced in this forum (ESPN3D on CH. 106, for example).

Can anyone confirm that 0x03BA is the most recent and 3D-ready version of software for this box? 

When I check the settings on my box, it shows this as my current version and I'm hoping to have the setup ready in time for the upcoming World Cup debut!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

ataribaby said:


> I'm new to DIRECTV (and to this forum).


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I do not have a 3D set up myself. I just wanted to chime in and make sure you saw this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178232&highlight=3D


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

ataribaby said:


> I'm new to DIRECTV (and to this forum).
> 
> Just got one of the HR24-500 boxes hooked up via HDMI to a new Samsung 3DTV (UN55C7000). Everything should be compatible and ready for the new DIRECTV 3D programming, but I'm not seeing the channels in the guide that I see referenced in this forum (ESPN3D on CH. 106, for example).
> 
> ...


Could you check something on your C7000 for me.
Would you please go into your Picture Options setting in the TV and tell me if your "HDMI Black Level" setting is grayed out? I am trying to figure out the problem with my HR24 Thanks


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

My HR24s are in HR22 mode tonight. Super slow but otherwise working. They're only DECA'd with each other and are not on my LAN yet.


----------



## ataribaby (May 31, 2010)

ktm250,

I just checked and I can confirm that (with my setup) the HDMI Black Level is not greyed out and is selectable on the Samsung UN55C7000 hooked up via HDMI to the new HR24-500 box.

On a related note, I'm guessing that these boxes have not yet had the 3D compatibility added since the latest software is 0x03BA (released in April). I'm hoping that the software updates roll out in time for the first broadcast...a bit ironic since it is the "newest" model.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

ataribaby said:


> ktm250,
> 
> I just checked and I can confirm that (with my setup) the HDMI Black Level is not greyed out and is selectable on the Samsung UN55C7000 hooked up via HDMI to the new HR24-500 box.
> 
> On a related note, I'm guessing that these boxes have not yet had the 3D compatibility added since the latest software is 0x03BA (released in April). I'm hoping that the software updates roll out in time for the first broadcast...a bit ironic since it is the "newest" model.


ataribaby Thanks for checking for me. Not what I wanted to hear but at least now I have more data. So it looks like something has changed in the HDMI even though D TV told me that it was the same. The girl at D TV that told me this had no real clue what I had asked her and probably just to get me off the phone stated that it was the same. I will be contacting Samsung to try and get a better idea how this works and what is the better way to go, let the receiver handle the black level or set it manually. One more question for you what mode are you running? I am using movie mode.
Again Thanks


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

I just activated an HR24 today, and was immediately stunned to see that the picture quality is not as good as the other HRs I own (20,21,22,23). There is a somewhat "processed" look to the picture, and a dulling of the resolution. Looking at very detailed graphics, switching back and forth between the 24 and a 20, the HR20 has noticeably better resolution.

Disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> I just activated an HR24 today, and was immediately stunned to see that the picture quality is not as good as the other HRs I own (20,21,22,23). There is a somewhat "processed" look to the picture, and a dulling of the resolution. Looking at very detailed graphics, switching back and forth between the 24 and a 20, the HR20 has noticeably better resolution.
> 
> Disappointing, to say the least.


I am not seeing this at all. I have a professionally calibrated Elite Pro151 and have not noticed any change in PQ (better or worse) after activating my HR24.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> I am not seeing this at all. I have a professionally calibrated Elite Pro151 and have not noticed any change in PQ (better or worse) after activating my HR24.


Well, I will freely admit that I am talking about something that is pretty minor, and to really see it you would need to be "tuned in" to these kinds of problems. It also depends on your viewing distance -- for example, I can see it on a 23-inch screen, but I have to have my eyes about 10 inches away. In other words, I'm not just watching, I am EXAMINING. But that's what has to be done in a critical evaluation.

The calibration of the set really doesn't come into play here, as my testing methodology rules that out. I use the same input on the TV for the tests -- then I change which DVR is connected to that input. With someone else changing the cables and not telling me which is which, I can pick out the HR24 100% of the time. It's not horrible by any means, but under close scrutiny, it is worse than the HR20/21/22/23 (which all look the same to me).


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Report ID: 20100430-2D90
> Unit: H24-100
> 
> Issue:
> ...


I'm having the exact same issue. Kinda frustrating after being a happy Dish Network customer for 10 years! No problems with on my old 722 with the "basic" stuff like skip ahead/back. Any suggestions for my HR24-100? I'm afraid issues like this are not helping the wife acclimate well to the new gear.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

InDashMP3 said:


> Any suggestions for my HR24-*100*?


This thread is for the HR24-*500*, not the HR24-*100*.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> This thread is for the HR24-*500*, not the HR24-*100*.


Yeah I see that now. Thread says H24-100 also (not hR24-100) in addition to the -500 you mention. So, let's pretend I have a H24 like the poster I quoted. Any solutions?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread has been superceded by another one as these versions are no longer available.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177552


----------

